# Buying ammo - San Fernando Valley



## Justsqueeze (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi folks

Can anyone direct me to the best pricing for re-loads in the San Fernando Valley and adjacent areas?


Cheers



Howard


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't know about reloads per se, but if price is your issue, in Orange County I haven't found any ammo, reloads included, cheaper than Walmart. No reloads at Walmart, but WWB and other decent range ammo at the best prices I've found. Even online I haven't found ammo much cheaper, and shipping costs can add up with this kind of freight.

Plus, I can tell you that the last ammo I bought on-line (premium defense ammo) the company mentioned to me they cannot ship to LA County. So there may be some local ordinance against mail order ammo in LA county. Fortunately, I'm in OC.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I live in LA and the wal-marts nearby don't carry ammunition, or any gun stuff at all for that matter.

I usually go to Turners in Reseda or Gun Gallery in Glendale when I want something. Turners has good sales sometimes and gun gallery has really great people.

When I went to the gun show a month ago in Glendale, i got some cheap ammo from a vendor there that was alright. It was dirty but was $10 a box for .357, so 45%-50% off most retail. I think they were from northern CA, perhaps they have a website.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Most shooting ranges that sell reloads have a pretty good deal. The Burbank Firing Line sells reloads at a discounted bulk price.

If you're a Firing Line member and just want to buy a pack of 50, you get a 10% discount from the non-member price.

Cal Ammo does their reloading; which also sells at Turners.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't find the reloads at ranges in Southern California particularly cheap. For instance, at Firing Line in Burbank I think 9MM reloads are somewhere around $13-$15 for a bag of 50. I can buy WWB at Walmart for $10, or $18.42 for 100 rounds, and Blazer brass (50) for $9.

Note: If you are renting any guns at the range they do require you shoot their ammo through the rental guns, even if they are reloads. So don't waste your money at Walmart if you are going to be shooting range-rented guns.

I was just in Big 5 in Canoga Park, and they carry ammo. I didn't really price any of it, but I heard that they run sales fairly regularly.

Bummer that Walmarts in the LA area don't carry ammo!! Living in OC I didn't know that. Could it have been that you didn't see it, or did someone at the store actually tell you they don't sell ammo anywhere in LA county?


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

It depends on the county.


----------

